
Is fusion energy in our future? - lukaa
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/is-fusion-energy-in-our-future/
======
lukaa
It looks electricity from fusion will appear at same time when fossil fuels
disappear always 30 years in future. Why invest in such projects which
obviously have theoretical issues and concentrate all states money in solar
power science which is mainly engineering problem so we finally cut off price
manipulation and wars associated with fossil fuels?

